# TCR settings for SS wire SMOK



## CloudKnight

Hi everyone.. for those who are struggling with tcr settings for ss wire especially for smok mods in temp mode.. I struggled and tried and failed and tried again and some advise or solution.. remember it is my personal experiance as I am no expert.. just to help any other vaper out their who has the same experiance because you cannot get proper advise online especially for ss wire tcr values regarding smok skyhook.. when all you get is temp control after 2 seconds.. well here it goes..

Acording to ohms law or steam engine and alot of other threads and reviews etc, the tcr value for ss wire 316l should be 0.00088/92/94.. anyone of the 3. Well my skyhook kept saying temp control after 2 seconds of firing the mod.. I am using dual ss 26ga 0.316 ohm 8 wrap spaced coils at 250° degrees at 50w. I tried dropping, rising wattage and temp but still same thing. Eventually I picked the tcr value of the wire to 0.00125 and it works perfectly. ( not sure how safe it is but it should be an issue right?) From what I undertand, anuthing for ss wire is between 0.00080 and 0.00200.. so it is well below the.000200 max mark. Anyone has similar issues or any response to this? Thanks guys..

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

I think it would be best for @Silver to move this post to the Ask Vape Veteran sub-forum. Other than that, as I understand it, when you raise the TCR you are pretty much just raising the temperature the mod will fire at. I have been told by Geekvape (through email), that you can change the TCR slightly to get the coil(s) firing properly, but 0.00125 is waaay to high for 316L SS. I usually set my G-priv to 0.00092, if that causes problems, I will first check my _wicking/airflow/initial resistance_ (also changes temp) and then I will maybe set the TCR to 0.00095 and increase the temp. I normally vape at 260C, so the coils fire either way  . The Skyhook is similar to the Smok Alien, which I also have, and I set them up the same. 

Hope one of the tech-minded guys can help you out. Maybe e-liquid in the 510 or something, hang in there, temp control can be very annoying at first.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudKnight

foGGyrEader said:


> I think it would be best for @Silver to move this post to the Ask Vape Veteran sub-forum. Other than that, as I understand it, when you raise the TCR you are pretty much just raising the temperature the mod will fire at. I have been told by Geekvape (through email), that you can change the TCR slightly to get the coil(s) firing properly, but 0.00125 is waaay to high for 316L SS. I usually set my G-priv to 0.00092, if that causes problems, I will first check my _wicking/airflow/initial resistance_ (also changes temp) and then I will maybe set the TCR to 0.00095 and increase the temp. I normally vape at 260C, so the coils fire either way  . The Skyhook is similar to the Smok Alien, which I also have, and I set them up the same.
> 
> Hope one of the tech-minded guys can help you out. Maybe e-liquid in the 510 or something, hang in there, temp control can be very annoying at first.



@foGGyrEader .. Thanks and yes agree it should be moved to Ask Vape Veteran, ( apologies, new to ecigssa). I have tried re-wicking, less cotton, built new coils but it just never vaped on anything below 125 tcr setting. Played with temp and watts as well. I am also now vaping at 260° at 55w and it seems fine.. but not sure the dangers of pushing the wire to 125. I even pushed the tcr value to 150.. and it is still good. 

I did find an ileaf user manual online and that stated ss wire will work safely on anything from .00080 to .00200.. thanks and as you mentioned I hope someone replies if it is safe or not.. my skyhook just wont let me vape more than 2 sec below the .00125 value, but on wattage mode it works just perfect.


----------



## Silver

Thread has been moved to "Ask Vape Veteran" - thanks @foGGyrEader

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CloudKnight

Silver said:


> Thread has been moved to "Ask Vape Veteran" - thanks @foGGyrEader



Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff

The best place to check is Daniel of DJLsb vapes. In his product reviews he provides the best TCR setting for each device that provides the most accurate results. 

And it's not always in the 0088 to 0096 range. I remember my cuboid was set to 0108 I think, and I can't find where but I'm sure he said the smok alien gets best results with SS316L around 0110 or 0111.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudKnight

Huffapuff said:


> The best place to check is Daniel of DJLsb vapes. In his product reviews he provides the best TCR setting for each device that provides the most accurate results.
> 
> And it's not always in the 0088 to 0096 range. I remember my cuboid was set to 0108 I think, and I can't find where but I'm sure he said the smok alien gets best results with SS316L around 0110 or 0111.


Thank you @Huffapuff .. I will definitely check it out.. jus concerned of the safety aspect but and what is the safe tcr max setting on ss 316l wire. My skyhook is not vaping more than 2 seconds on anything less than 0.00125. Appreciate your advise.. will check his reviews out.


----------



## CloudKnight

This is the settings I got f


Huffapuff said:


> The best place to check is Daniel of DJLsb vapes. In his product reviews he provides the best TCR setting for each device that provides the most accurate results.
> 
> And it's not always in the 0088 to 0096 range. I remember my cuboid was set to 0108 I think, and I can't find where but I'm sure he said the smok alien gets best results with SS316L around 0110 or 0111.



This is the setting I taken of the eleaf istick user manual for tcr settings for ss wire.. I know its different brands and a different mod but it does state ss wire can be used bet 0.00080 and 0.00200. Not sure if it is safe or correct.


foGGyrEader said:


> I think it would be best for @Silver to move this post to the Ask Vape Veteran sub-forum. Other than that, as I understand it, when you raise the TCR you are pretty much just raising the temperature the mod will fire at. I have been told by Geekvape (through email), that you can change the TCR slightly to get the coil(s) firing properly, but 0.00125 is waaay to high for 316L SS. I usually set my G-priv to 0.00092, if that causes problems, I will first check my _wicking/airflow/initial resistance_ (also changes temp) and then I will maybe set the TCR to 0.00095 and increase the temp. I normally vape at 260C, so the coils fire either way  . The Skyhook is similar to the Smok Alien, which I also have, and I set them up the same.
> 
> Hope one of the tech-minded guys can help you out. Maybe e-liquid in the 510 or something, hang in there, temp control can be very annoying at first.



This is the setting I taken of the eleaf istick user manual for tcr settings for ss wire.. I know its different brands and a different mod but it does state ss wire can be used bet 0.00080 and 0.00200. Not sure if it is safe or correct. Any help will be appreciated. Also if ss can be use on ti settings maybe. Thanks a mill.


----------



## foGGyrEader

Eleaf will tell you that is for their mods, although I don't see that you can poison yourself. You cannot use Ti settings for SS as the resistance coefficient is much higher. Or something along those lines. Try a different tank and see what happens! I'm sure you are safe enough with SS and a regulated mod. That's all I have, be patient for the Vets to help you out, I'm still learning as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudKnight

foGGyrEader said:


> Eleaf will tell you that is for their mods, although I don't see that you can poison yourself. You cannot use Ti settings for SS as the resistance coefficient is much higher. Or something along those lines. Try a different tank and see what happens! I'm sure you are safe enough with SS and a regulated mod. That's all I have, be patient for the Vets to help you out, I'm still learning as well


@foGGyrEader .. thank you so much. I really do appreciate your help and the advise. Im using the smok skyhook so cant change tanks.. but ok lets wait and hopefully get some replies. Thanks again..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

Pleasure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudKnight

Please guys.. anyone out there who can help? I am vaping on vw mode becoz im scpetical to vape on tcr mode with the ss wire set at 0.00150. Thanks Guys...


----------



## Caveman

0.00150 seems fine, I used to have mine set to 0.00110 on my IStick TC100

A few things that are important with TC modes:
Make sure your initial resistance is measured when the coil is cold, having a higher initial resistance locked in will not fire properly as SS wire has a very sensitive temperature curve and will pick up quickly. 

I used to have it cool down, then unscrew the atty, fire the mod (the no-atomizer warning comes on), screw it back in and then lock the resistance.
I believe the Skyhook has a built in SS TC mode? I assume you found that to be lacking as well?

I doubt you will have any issues with your current TCR settings though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

Caveman said:


> Make sure your initial resistance is measured when the coil is cold, having a higher initial resistance locked in will not fire properly as SS wire has a very sensitive temperature curve and will pick up quickly.



Yes, that's important. Your resistance seems a bit off if I use Steam and assume you are either using a 2.5 or 3 mm diameter coil, but it's a wild guess at this point for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudKnight

Caveman said:


> 0.00150 seems fine, I used to have mine set to 0.00110 on my IStick TC100
> 
> A few things that are important with TC modes:
> Make sure your initial resistance is measured when the coil is cold, having a higher initial resistance locked in will not fire properly as SS wire has a very sensitive temperature curve and will pick up quickly.
> 
> I used to have it cool down, then unscrew the atty, fire the mod (the no-atomizer warning comes on), screw it back in and then lock the resistance.
> I believe the Skyhook has a built in SS TC mode? I assume you found that to be lacking as well?
> 
> I doubt you will have any issues with your current TCR settings though.



@Caveman .. thank you!! Really really appreciate that advise.. im glad I can feel it safe to vape at that tcr value. Yes the smok does have a built in ss tc mode but it didnt help at all. Ok, so wen I dry fire my coils and I let it cool down then unscrew the atty and fire the mode.. its asks me new or old coil and I say new. Does thst automatically locl the coil resistance on the skyhook.. as I see it on the screen and it does not fluctuate at all. This was awesome.. thank you for the much needed advise. Appreciated


----------



## CloudKnight

foGGyrEader said:


> Yes, that's important. Your resistance seems a bit off if I use Steam and assume you are either using a 2.5 or 3 mm diameter coil, but it's a wild guess at this point for me



Thanks, yes you are correct.. im using a 3mm inner diameter coil.. 9 wrap but actual 8.5 given the one end is half a turn.. its is reading at .0330 ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

CloudKnight said:


> @Caveman .. thank you!! Really really appreciate that advise.. im glad I can feel it safe to vape at that tcr value. Yes the smok does have a built in ss tc mode but it didnt help at all. Ok, so wen I dry fire my coils and I let it cool down then unscrew the atty and fire the mode.. its asks me new or old coil and I say new. Does thst automatically locl the coil resistance on the skyhook.. as I see it on the screen and it does not fluctuate at all. This was awesome.. thank you for the much needed advise. Appreciated



You are most welcome. I cannot comment on if it auto locks the resistance though, if you aren't seeing any changes in resistance while vaping it probably does lock it in, as you won't get the temp warning if it doesn't. Trust me, you would know. My first TC attempt I didn't lock the coil and I burnt the cotton instantly and it caught fire lol. Didn't make that mistake again. These new mods are very clever though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudKnight

Caveman said:


> You are most welcome. I cannot comment on if it auto locks the resistance though, if you aren't seeing any changes in resistance while vaping it probably does lock it in, as you won't get the temp warning if it doesn't. Trust me, you would know. My first TC attempt I didn't lock the coil and I burnt the cotton instantly and it caught fire lol. Didn't make that mistake again. These new mods are very clever though


@Caveman .. just awesome!! Thanks a mill for the sound advice.. its appreciated. I am vaping it in trc mode now and its going quite well.. so much better flavour. Thank you!!


----------



## Caveman

CloudKnight said:


> @Caveman .. just awesome!! Thanks a mill for the sound advice.. its appreciated. I am vaping it in trc mode now and its going quite well.. so much better flavour. Thank you!!


You got me wanting to play with my SS wire again. Thought you would find this interesting. 0.358ohm build. SS316L 11 wraps, 50watt TCR of 0.00105. 200 Celsius. Bloody good vape.







Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## foGGyrEader

Caveman said:


> You got me wanting to play with my SS wire again. Thought you would find this interesting. 0.358ohm build. SS316L 11 wraps, 50watt TCR of 0.00105. 200 Celsius. Bloody good vape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Now that's more like it!


----------



## gdigitel

Caveman said:


> You got me wanting to play with my SS wire again. Thought you would find this interesting. 0.358ohm build. SS316L 11 wraps, 50watt TCR of 0.00105. 200 Celsius. Bloody good vape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Is that 26G SS316L?


----------



## Caveman

gdigitel said:


> Is that 26G SS316L?


Oops forgot to mention that. Yes it is 26G

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel

@Caveman will definitely give it a go. My TC SS has taken a bit of a back burner but this may change that. What juice profile you vaping on that setup?


----------



## Caveman

gdigitel said:


> @Caveman will definitely give it a go. My TC SS has taken a bit of a back burner but this may change that. What juice profile you vaping on that setup?


It's in my RDA atm, but I've been vaping bakery in it and it's been performing really great. Apple pie, caramel, ice creams etc

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel

Caveman said:


> You got me wanting to play with my SS wire again. Thought you would find this interesting. 0.358ohm build. SS316L 11 wraps, 50watt TCR of 0.00105. 200 Celsius. Bloody good vape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Wrapped and stacked in my Baby Beast on my Alien with some Mr Peanut Butter... vaping up a storm. I am a firm believer that dessert vapes shine on dual coils.


----------

